# Yellow Tractor Project



## caseydog

I just wanted to take a minute to plug an organization run by one of my high school classmates, and former neighbor in high school. 

The organization is called The Yellow Tractor Project, and it promotes neighborhood urban gardens, and cooking fresh foods in the Chicago area. 

My friend, Wendy, was motivated to start this organization after losing her mother and younger sister to cancer. Her little sister was kind of a little sister to me, too. She traveled with us on a two month tour of Europe. She was the youngest person on the trip, and all of us guys were like her personal Secret Service detail. 

Anyway, please click the link below, and check out what they are doing. 

The YELLOW TRACTOR PROJECT - The Yellow Tractor Project

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBFT1oxQYtg

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Excellent!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Very nice, *CD*. Those are good people, lots of good people. Nice to see that going on in Chicago. Urban farming is finally starting to take off all over the country, which is a good thing. A few tidbits for others, in case you all are interested:

*The Secret Life of Beekeepers: Who is this guy anyway?* 

One of his apiary locations is just up the street from where Goober lives.

Median strip gardens in south-central LA? Yup, thanks to this guy: *Ron Finley's Guerilla Gardens*

Then there is the garden in Cleveland, just across the parking lot from West Side Market. We've never been able to time our trips to WSM so that we could buy from *Ohio City Farm* before they close for the day.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Good on your friend Wendy, CD!
Please pass along kudos for us will ya?


----------

